# Finally saw the show



## Spotted Owl (Mar 12, 2009)

Finally saw the show. Saw the first 5 or 6 episodes.

All I can say is WOW.

There is some stuff there that I just don't understand. I hope people aren't thinking that this is what logging really is.


Owl


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 12, 2009)

it's all poo diddly.

but then again, it's today's tv fad... "reality" that is.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 13, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Finally saw the show. Saw the first 5 or 6 episodes.
> 
> All I can say is WOW.
> 
> ...



That's the problem...people *do* think that's what logging really is. I hate to admit it but we went all day yesterday with no breakdowns, no life-threatening emergencies, only a couple of mild temper tantrums, and no wuss outs. They could come up and film us, I guess, but it would probably bore the hell out of them.

And that's the way we like it.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 13, 2009)

Gologit said:


> That's the problem...people *do* think that's what logging really is. I hate to admit it but we went all day yesterday with no breakdowns, no life-threatening emergencies, only a couple of mild temper tantrums, and no wuss outs. They could come up and film us, I guess, but it would probably bore the hell out of them.
> 
> And that's the way we like it.



it'd make for a great documentary, i think.

now where did i put all my filmmaking equipment - that was another life...


----------



## davej (Mar 15, 2009)

Gologit said:


> I hate to admit it but we went all day yesterday with no breakdowns, no life-threatening emergencies, only a couple of mild temper tantrums, and no wuss outs. They could come up and film us, I guess, but it would probably bore the hell out of them.


 
Do the television producers think it is interesting to watch idiocy? It is pretty obvious when things are being done stupidly just in the hope of creating some sort of crisis for the camera -- and if we can't come up with a problem we'll manufacture a personality conflict or miscommunication.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 15, 2009)

One of the producers admitted on the Discovery channel forums about this show that there's a "plot outline." He stopped short of saying the show is scripted but there is definitely a pre-written and approved outline on how and when things are going to happen on the show. So that's minimizes the connection to 'reality' right there.


----------



## EzTrbo (Mar 16, 2009)

Remember as well they film for quite a while(locals chip in here with actual number of days) and toss it all into a 40 min tv show one night a week. They can do a ton of edit work to make it look like one day has a dozen major issues where as some of it may have taken place over 2 weeks(just using numbers). 

I was thinking the same thing, about them filming our company at work, worked all last week with no incidents, only had a plugged crusher 3 or 4 times(that takes about 5 mins to get going again), had a whinny truck driver whine at me today about not making the gravel pile "PERFECTLY smooth and level for them" and had another dump truck driver break a clutch cable. YAWN!!

Trbo


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 16, 2009)

Gologit said:


> That's the problem...people *do* think that's what logging really is. I hate to admit it but we went all day yesterday with no breakdowns, no life-threatening emergencies, only a couple of mild temper tantrums, and no wuss outs. They could come up and film us, I guess, but it would probably bore the hell out of them.
> 
> And that's the way we like it.



Ya thats what I was thinkin. For the most part it's not that glorious. How ever when it does go bad, it can make for a real bad day. I know I was young and still am compared to some, but I have always have very low patients with temper fits, and/or repeated and blatent stupidity. Some of this stuff on the show would get you left in town so we didn't have to be around ya. Or it would cause many that I know to quit so we didn't have to hear it from any relation to the boss.

I wish the ignorant public could see a program that dipects the real and true acpects of what trade what ever it is they are filming. I suppose those are documentaries and there boring and nobody watches them.

You aint said nothing there, abt liking the average wood moving uneventfull day. Exciting isn't all it's cracked up to be in this line of work.


Owl


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 16, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> One of the producers admitted on the Discovery channel forums about this show that there's a "plot outline." He stopped short of saying the show is scripted but there is definitely a pre-written and approved outline on how and when things are going to happen on the show. So that's minimizes the connection to 'reality' right there.




Ya when they repeatedly ram what looks to be a near brand new car into a tree busting the crap out of it. That thing didn't even look to have any dust on it yet. I know had that been any crew I have been on, we would have been walking. Everyone on the riggin, the engineer and probably the chaser also. 

Something that expensive is gonna be covered by someone other than the owner. 

This show is used for my boy to tell me what he sees wrong and what can and should be done differently. There is no reality here. The final realization of that is when we saw the engineer send a stick back down to the rigging all the way with out tring to slow it down. That's when my wife final said enough is enough.


Owl


----------



## windthrown (Mar 16, 2009)

They should re-name the show _Logging Nightmares _or _How Not To Log_, or _Stupid Loggers _or something like that. Scripted, you say? 

Hey, lets loosen the gas line in the old carriage motor and see if it sprays diesel fuel around and lights on fire! That will make good footage. 

Or I know, lets loosen a cable yarder and see if it tips over! 

Lets put a green hot-head in there and see how much abuse he takes before he quits! 

Lets tell the crew that there is a deadline that they have to be done by, and then call the mill and have them call the crew and say that they have moved up the deadline by 3 days. Then see what happens.

Or hey, lets get the yarding crew good and juiced up at the local bar the night before, and see how well they do the next day?


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 17, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> One of the producers admitted on the Discovery channel forums about this show that there's a "plot outline." He stopped short of saying the show is scripted but there is definitely a pre-written and approved outline on how and when things are going to happen on the show. So that's minimizes the connection to 'reality' right there.


this happens on all 'reality' shows, they are so much 'reality' anymore.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 17, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> this happens on all 'reality' shows, they are so much 'reality' anymore.



I'm aware of that, but the Discovery forums are full of people swearing up and down that the show is completely realistic. It's just more evidence for those of us who've been out there that Discovery, supposedly a "scientific" network, cares as much about ratings as any other channel.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 17, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> I'm aware of that, but the Discovery forums are full of people swearing up and down that the show is completely realistic. It's just more evidence for those of us who've been out there that Discovery, supposedly a "scientific" network, cares as much about ratings as any other channel.



Exactly. They care about ratings which translates into sponsors which translates into money. They're a business enterprise, pure and simple...the money is all they care about.

To make their money they'll do whatever they have to do regardless of whether it's accurate, ethical, legal, or honest. The word "whores" comes to mind.


----------



## slowp (Mar 17, 2009)

My rating system gives points to the helicopter crew. They are the cutest when rating the whole crews. 

The hooktender with the Rygaard outfit has the nicest voice. 

I was glad the phone rang during Aqua Man's bit. 

The comment, "Let's get drunk and go hunting." bothered me a little for some reason.


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 17, 2009)

*There is a Thing Called Karma*

The seasoned guy on the Rychek team finally got his comeupins. He was contantly putting the new guy Brad down. And look what happened to him. He couldn't find his fire extinguisher and almost lost a $250K machine. Hey, hot shot, go back and watch the war movie, "The Longest Day," and heed what John Wayne said, "Men, check your equipment!"


----------



## Mherriford (Mar 17, 2009)

I loved the part explaining what the people attaching the logs to the helicopter were doing. "The Hookers shake their whoopies at the pilots to get their attention" so let me get this straight- There are hookers shaking their whoopies at pilots to get their attention? Are we still talking about logging?


----------



## AOD (Mar 23, 2009)

Tonight they actually showed some real logging with the Rygaard and Conner crews. I enjoy watching the Conner crew work, they seem to have their act together. I also liked the little mill segment at the end, it was neat. S&S is little more than comic relief which makes me feel better about myself.

Rygaard is within 7 loads of Browning!


----------



## slowp (Mar 23, 2009)

Mherriford said:


> I loved the part explaining what the people attaching the logs to the helicopter were doing. "The Hookers shake their whoopies at the pilots to get their attention" so let me get this straight- There are hookers shaking their whoopies at pilots to get their attention? Are we still talking about logging?



Well, around here, the hooktenders sometimes have pimps and tools are fetched and handed over by the tool biatch. I'm sure there's more that they don't tell me.....


----------



## Gologit (Mar 23, 2009)

slowp said:


> Well, around here, the hooktenders sometimes have pimps and tools are fetched and handed over by the tool biatch. I'm sure there's more that they don't tell me.....



:taped:


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 24, 2009)

Gologit said:


> :taped:



Nuthin suprises me about slowp anymore.


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sorry. Should I kick myself off? 
I didn't tell what the "stop" thing for a Christy Carriage is called.:taped::taped:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2009)

slowp said:


> I'm sorry. Should I kick myself off?
> I didn't tell what the "stop" thing for a Christy Carriage is called.:taped::taped:



If you do kick yourself off we'll just lure you back with little gifts of colored duct tape, fancy saw stickers, girl scout cookies, and garlic stuffed olives.

You didn't tell us what the stop was called but you hinted at it. Same thing the compensator in a logging dolly reach is called, no?


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2009)

Guess I don't hang around log trucks enough because I don't know what that is. But here is a picture of the stop, which is sometimes called the same thing as a male bovine anatomical feature that rhymes with ick. In fact, just put two letters in front of that. 







You have to drop the skyline and manually slide that thing on down to where you want the carriage to stop next. The carriage has to hit it and that releases the skid line so it can be pulled out to hook the logs to. No motor.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 25, 2009)

slowp said:


> Guess I don't hang around log trucks enough because I don't know what that is.



LOL...Go ask a log truck driver, they'll tell you...or show you. It's the long tube that comes out of the reach with an eye on one end that fits down over the crowfoot on the back of the truck. It slides in and out of the reach on turns.
Compensator...or bull-prick.


----------



## slowp (Mar 25, 2009)

That's the same name.


----------

